
Why “Always use UTC” is bad advice - johnfactorial
https://engineering.q42.nl/why-always-use-utc-is-bad-advice/
======
thayne
While I agree that there are situations where it is necessary to store the
offset and timezones, I also wish that we could jsut "always use UTC" period.
Not just for storing instants, but for any use of time. I wish we could
abolish time zones and daylight savings and just use a single time system
across the world. It would take some getting used to daylight hours not
matching up with the same times that we are used to, but I think in the long
term it would be much simpler.

~~~
pmontra
We moved from each city had its own time to timezones because of the need to
make sense of railways time tables. Generally speaking, because people started
to travel faster and more often. I'm not sure there is a reason as compelling
as that one for the general population to approve a global switch to UTC.
Furthermore when I know I'm landing in Sydney at 6:40 AM local time in August
I know it will be chilly. With UTC I'll have to do some math. Quick, is that
night or afternoon? 3, 2, 1... Time's out.

